# S7 Kommunikation. Welche Lib ist "state of the art"



## jok3r (10 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich arbeite aktuell mit der SNAP7 1.0.2, jetzt fehlten mir hier Async Methoden und nach kurzer Suche habe ich einige neuere Versionen dazu gefunden. 
Was mir bisher sehr gut gefällt ist https://github.com/S7NetPlus/s7netplus.
Nun jetzt meine Frage was ist euerer Meinung nach aktuell state of the art ?
Gruß


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 September 2018)

Von mir gibts noch die https://github.com/dotnetprojects/DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary als Wrapper über LibNoDave.

ich konnte die S7Net nicht nutzen, da Si ekeine mixed Requests konnte (soweit ich weiß). D.h. mehrere verschiedene Bereiche in einer PDU auslesen.


----------



## jok3r (11 September 2018)

Entschuldige für die evtl Dumme Anfrage, was ist für die ein mixed Request? Mehrer DBs gleichzeitig auszulesen?

Ganz nett fand ich den Parser von meinem Link.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 September 2018)

Ja aus verschiedenen DBs, eingängen, ausgängen und merkern gleichzeitig.


----------



## jok3r (11 September 2018)

Ich hab sie gerade in meiner Anwendung getestet. Ich hatte die Unitest durchlaufen lassen. Ergo ich bin echt zufrieden. Die Sync und Async test hatten alle wunderbar funktioniert. 
Und die verschiedenen Parser sind mal echt sehr Elegant.


----------

